# Hobart N50 kneading times and speed setting



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Here are the parameters:

1.5kg dough at 67% hydration. It consists of 50% KA AP flour and 50% KA Bread Flour along with the usual amount of salt and yeast.

The N50's speeds for low, medium and high (in RPM) 136, 281 and 580, respectively, at the attachment's mount.

The Hobart N50 factory instruction manual specifies for a 1.86kg dough at 60% hydration use *the lowest speed* with the dough hook.

Online I've read for mixers and I assume domestic mixers that the paddle can be used first, for one minute, to initially mix the ingredients before switching to the dough hook. The speed I don't know.

Then for up to 10-11 minutes the dough hook can be used on *medium-low speed* to complete the kneading.

My question is this: could I or should I NOT use the dough hook on medium speed for the 10-11 minute kneading period for the Hobart N50 mixer??????????


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I've always just used the dough hook. Why get the paddle dirty? And although I don't have a Hobart, I always knead at slow speed.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> I've always just used the dough hook. Why get the paddle dirty? And although I don't have a Hobart, I always knead at slow speed.


Initially the paddle does an excellent job at bringing all of the ingredients together. Yesterday I used it for less than a minute then proceeded to use the dough hook. And the paddle is easily washed off. 8)


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

[emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## pastrymd23 (Feb 14, 2015)

I always use the dough hook from beginning to end in this case.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

pastrymd23 said:


> I always use the dough hook from beginning to end in this case.


On my mixer, the paddle incorporates all the ingredients into a single mass much fast than my dough hook can.


----------

